# Armstrong-Whitworth-Whitley paratroop



## sunny91 (Oct 26, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice, Sunny! The shots were taken over Tatton Park, Cheshire, England, which is about ten miles from where I live. Number 1 Parachute Training School was at Ringway, now Manchester International Airport, a few minutes flying time away, and the hangars used by No1 PTS are still there. Until a few years ago, on Airborne Forces Day, live jumps were carried out at Tatton Park, and I was fortunate to do one when I was still in the Paras. Unfortunately, due to conflict with the (newish) runway arrangements at Manchester, the jumping has ceased, but I believe the celebrations and displays still continue.
Terry.


----------

